# Should zoot suits come back in fasion?



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I like them! But those bright colors are so fugly.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Lol, they have white guys modeling for them.

Hopefully this will make them snap their fingers and sing a number before every drive-by shooting from now on.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Who cares. I don't know anyone that would wear them. Jeans and tshirts for all occasions.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

God no!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Looks pretty strange.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nubly said:


> I like them! But those bright colors are so fugly.


I like the striped one. The chain I could do without and possibly have the jacket hemline up a bit. They look like pimpz and that isn't what I would be after.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Why not, those trousers sure look comfortable.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I'd wear a modernized one like this









also,

they kinda came back last year(but more modern with leather details)


----------



## yeahl (Oct 29, 2014)

arent they called pimps

def look like some woman beaters


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

probably offline said:


> I'd wear a modernized one like this


Those pants look like they are ready to fall down.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

They look like pimps.:b No!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

eveningbat said:


> Those pants look like they are ready to fall down.


That's why she's wearing suspenders :>


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Only if you are short, speaks italian and carry a thompson


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Only if they come with fire protection.


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

No. It reminds me of this guy.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

One of those styles strictly for television.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

It made a revival in 1997 when big bands were popular.

Remember this song?


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Not really digging the baggy suit silhouette and i cant visualise one on a male that would flatter him. For dress ups and halloween..cool. for ordinary daily life .. a lil out of the ordinary


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No, I don't like suits, never worn one. And that white one would pick up dirt easily.


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

Before the zoot suit comes back I want people wearing capes. Let's all be superheroes.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

probably offline said:


> also,
> 
> they kinda came back last year(but more modern with leather details)


 :lol

Looks like Gigolo Joe.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> :lol
> 
> Looks like Gigolo Joe.


Yeah, I'm not sure what they were thinking with that leather onesie:|


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

probably offline said:


>


Those gloves... are just so yum, so gauntlet like xD


----------

